# Twin Lights Century in a week, WHO'S DOWN?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Whos down for the Twin Lights Century in NJ in a week on sunday?

Info: http://www.bikenewyork.org/rides/tlr/index.html

I may be there!


----------



## technic05 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fun ride. Fairly flat with the only climb (not tough/very gradual) in the last 2 miles, at 98 miles in that climb wasn't appreciated.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/50670286

Ocean Drive heading south was a perfect flat ride. No winds, road was ultra smooth, able to average 28mph with little effort. All that goes to waste though heading back north from there, crazy headwind after Point Pleasant.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

the terrain was rolling for the most part. the bit along the shore was way too short, and i hope that guy who crashed hard in Rumson is ok.


----------

